# Mogadore ice



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I just checked the ice at Congress Lake Road. I walked out about 50 feet from the ramp and punched a couple of holes. There is about 2 1/2" of ice total, 1 1/2" of good ice and an inch of the white ice. There was about 3" of snow on top of that. The ice out in the middle was free of snow and is probably a bit thicker, but I wasn't willing to take the risk. It should fish by the weekend. The West side of the road still had open water. Off to check Palm Road.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to check and post for the rest of us who live far away.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I was just at C.L.Road,(Moggy)ramp,,& Trapperjon(GOOD meeting You TJ) was walking out to fish the South shore,,& he said 3+ inches..... But as a fore mentioned,,that was MIXED ice,,not clear..... I'll wait to see his post,,later this eve....----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks steelhauler. Was hoping somebody was checking today. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa SNAP ITS GAME ON ...... ON YOUR VEX. GET SET GO.........


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Gonna try and head that way Saturday. Keep us posted. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I was in today..


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

mb-rt.,, What does "was in" mean?? I hope it wasn't water.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

On* the ice


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

So what's the latest ice report on palm mbarrett

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I wasn't on palm I was on a golf course but ill be on palm this coming weekend


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Just a Christmas present I thought I'd share. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

hey sonar nice meeting you, the farther east from the ramp better the ice was, fished it about 1/2 hr, and notta{ way too shallow}was'nt gonna venture out to far alone, hit the boat house dock for about a 1/2 hr and again notta, luck has it i have absoluty nothing to do tomorrow  looks like i'll be sitting on the dock. damn the luck i'll be wearing the blue/black ice armur suit that i got today from gone fishin' bait and tackle, thx on the deal bill. JON


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Trapper Jon, maybe ill stop in. Want to keep tabs on ice conditions anyhow, so hope to see you out there tomorrow. Heck , need to stop at Marks Bait anyhow. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I drove by and saw the tracks and the test holes at Congress. Then watched the meeting you guys had on the ice at Palm. Three shanties and a group walking and talkin...impressive. I didn't expect it to be that thick yet. I will be out next week! I did stop by the bait shop and stock up on some pin-mins. It's finally here. Time to get out the new jaw jacker.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be out Fri. Then have sun to Tue off.  look for the orange sterns flute jacket and a grey Honda element. Say hi


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

i'm off till the 7th planning on being there every day  hit palm rd this AM, got 6 gills,2bass and 1 hammer handle sized grass pike.(orange pinmin w/ maggies) left there around noon went to congress lake rd for a couple hrs with erieangler, lovin life,fish2win. nice meeting you guys. did alotta shooting the s#!t about fishing and not much catching LMAO if it get's as cold tonight as they're saying i'll be at congress tomorrow AM, JON


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

how far out are they getting on congress? Might be out in the morning! grey dodge quad cab... got a black ht 2 man flip over shanty!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

did'nt venture out to far, we went a couple hundred yard's to east. there was an inch of frozen slush on top that was'nt there yesterday, after tonight's freeze that'll be an extra inch ontop of today's 3" i'll be there around 8am hopefully down by the island/channel area JON


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I will probaly be out as well in the morning. Ill stop at clr first and see I your there if not I will head towards palm


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Dozen guys at Palm Rd on New Years Day round noon. Nobody on at Congress Lake Rd. West side of 44 was open


----------

